# LDM - Land and Mineral Exploration



## System (26 October 2012)

Bligh Mining Limited (BLH) was formerly known as Blackcrest Resources Limited (BCR).

http://www.blighmining.com.au


----------



## System (11 November 2013)

*Re: BLH - Bligh Mining*

On October 31st, 2013, Bligh Mining Limited (BLH) changed its name to Land and Mineral Exploration Limited (LDM).


----------

